# Cetaphil bar vs. liquid?



## YoursEvermore (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm thinking of switching to a new cleanser, since my Mario Badescu one isn't doing anything jaw-dropping for my skin. I saw a dermatologist today for my red, puffy eyelid saga (which is finally coming to a close, thank heaven!) and I saw she had bars of Cetaphil on the desk.

So ... did some research and found mixed reviews about the various Ceptahil products and which version of the cleanser is better.

Now I leave it up to you.






Bar or liquid?





And sort of a dumb question... but if you use the bar, how do you use it? Wet the bar and lather it in your hands, then rub the lather on your face? Or use a damp cotton ball to pick up the soap and then rub it on, like the people at Clinique say to do?

TIA!!


----------



## Mouna (Aug 21, 2007)

i like the liquid beacause it does not sting my eyes and never dries my skin when i used the soap it stang my eyes and left my face feeling very dry and it had fragrance in the bar and it also iratted my skin and yes u wet the bar and lather in to hands and cleanse normally


----------



## Aprill (Aug 21, 2007)

liquid for sure


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 21, 2007)

I use the liquid, didn't know there was a bar.........I also use goats milk soap on my face, I tried dove but it made my face very greasy!.....went back to the cetaphil and goats milk.


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 21, 2007)

I use the Cetaphil normal to oily skin liquid. It is the best cleanser I have ever used!! (and I have tried a lot)


----------



## caitrin176 (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh,I'm really behind here: I didn't even know there is a bar! But I love Cataphil liquid cleanser,have been using the stuff for years.

A bar, I'd be a little worried about dryness,too.


----------



## patsluv (Aug 21, 2007)

I like Gentle Skin Cleanser. It has very simple ingredients so good for my sensitive skin. The bars have more ingredients and if your skin is sensitive you might want to check them to see if there is any potential problem.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ivette (Aug 22, 2007)

cetaphil regular cleanser


----------



## Solimar (Aug 22, 2007)

Liquid.


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 22, 2007)

I use the bar in the shower.

&amp; i use the liquid elsewhere.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't use Cetaphil, but in general I much prefer liquid cleansers over bar ones.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 22, 2007)

liquid.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Aug 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't use Cetaphil, but in general I much prefer liquid cleansers over bar ones.


----------



## D E A (Aug 24, 2007)

Cetaphil liquid. My face doesn't like anything in bar form.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the liquid. more convienent for me. plus, I don't like the whole festering bacteria on the bar surface. and it's easier to use it as a moisturizer when it's in liquid form.


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 8, 2007)

I love the liquid cleanser. Do not get the bar!


----------

